# "Social" vs. Tolerant vs. Reactivity



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

In Malinois and Dutch Shepherds, or the more aloof-to-antisocial dog breeds/lines in general, are the more "social"* dogs more social in the traditional sense of the word (neutral to somewhat enjoying of people in general), or just more-tolerant/less-reactive to stuff when not training/working? Or alternately, is that largely something handled with training and preemptive handling?

-Cheers

* By "social" dogs I mean the ones you can take with you virtually everywhere and have out during normal day-to-day stuff (e.g. not when Uncle Henry tries to give you a noogie or your kid's friend wants to wrestle on the living room floor, and not necessarily demanding or even wanting attention of others), so more of a neutral-to-friendly when not working, not thinking necessarily Lab-like or affectionate to non-family.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When I say my dog is social, I mean that he is good with people and enjoys the attention in the same way that I would say any dog is social. He's not going to crawl in your lap and nudge your hand for pats like a Golden, but he is still a dog I would describe as social. 

This is who he is. I didn't train specifically for tolerance to strangers handling him. I think it's a combination of what he is genetically and how he was raised, which is mostly as a pet with lots of positive exposure to people and places. 

He is not a take everywhere kind of dog, he just doesn't have the kind of calm energy for that, but if he is somewhere with me I am not concerned that he is going to fire off or snap at someone who tries to approach him or wants to pet him.

My DS is more laid back about stuff, and will just chill out, but is also more aloof about people. Tolerant, but not interested in the attention of strangers.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

> * By "social" dogs I mean the ones you can take with you virtually everywhere and have out during normal day-to-day stuff (e.g. not when Uncle Henry tries to give you a noogie or your kid's friend wants to wrestle on the living room floor, and not necessarily demanding or even wanting attention of others), so more of a neutral-to-friendly when not workinSheg, not thinking necessarily Lab-like or affectionate to non-family.


This. I can take my dogs anywhere and don't have to worry about them going after somebody. I am talking about my own dogs, not the Fosters. 

Especially with my bitch I started from the early get going to train her towards SAR. I literally took her anywhere from the German Bus, to the Trains, Strassenbahn, Malls, Restaurants (yeah we can take dogs to restaurants), Bars (we can take them there too), Pubs, Airport, Train Stations, huge Festivals with thousands of peoples, Fairs etc. to expose her to loud noises, different situations and get her used to as much as possible. 

She can be petted by pretty much anyone and likes the attention. 

I used to have an old bitch that loved to be petted by kids, but especially at night, if somebody followed us, dark clothes, hoodie and you couldn't see the face...boy would she get civil. 

My male had a long road until he accepted people around him. But meanwhile he's actually coming up to you to meet you and accepts being petted but he's more on the aloof side. He's made a remarkable recovery. 

My youngest male is more of a goof and aloof but he's friendly. He'd probably go with anyone that has a ball in his hand. :-s


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David, normally I follow your posts pretty well but I am having a difficult time understanding the question. Are you asking how socially aloof dogs become so or possibly how they are otherwise in a neutral social environment?


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> David, normally I follow your posts pretty well but I am having a difficult time understanding the question. Are you asking how socially aloof dogs become so or possibly how they are otherwise in a neutral social environment?


Hey Nicole. No, I think socially aloof dogs are probably genetically disposed to be so. I just think my typing skills eluded me.

Let me try this again. Maybe it is just more of a question of what people are actually describing as a social dog, or what kinds of dogs can become social dogs. What I am asking is probably broken down into two things.

1) Are "social" dogs from the generally less social working breeds, (let's just say Malinois and Dutchies for the sake of simplicity), just more-sociable examples, or your (from my understanding at least) more common aloof dogs that are just more tolerant or less reactive of strangers than, say, what I've heard about Spike or Arko? This was partially answered by Leslie & Sandra, where their "social" dogs seem to at least to an extent to enjoy people, rather than tolerate (which I guess I'd distinguish as neutral) yet still be stable.

Or, another way to ask what I'm getting at;

2) For somebody that wants a working dog that is good with their family, but social in the sense they are fine going everywhere and doing everything, what kind of dog are or should they be asking for? So in that case, they want a "social" dog, but not Lassie, just stable to be a throw-in-the-Jeep kind of dog and have as a working dog they can incorporate into their general every day activities, provided the handler is taking common sense precautions.

Some seem to me as an outsider to be more reactive and more of a challenge to take everywhere when not working, whereas others seem to be either more "thinkers" or maybe just chill out when their handlers are not working.

Hopefully that was not just as confusing as my first post in this. 8-[

-Cheers


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Nicole. No, I think socially aloof dogs are probably genetically disposed to be so. I just think my typing skills eluded me.
> 
> Let me try this again. Maybe it is just more of a question of what people are actually describing as a social dog, or what kinds of dogs can become social dogs. What I am asking is probably broken down into two things.
> 
> ...


I think you can have a dog that is *not* social, and still toss em in the jeep, and take them anywhere you want to, if the dog is trained and the owner takes common sense precautions...but I do get what you are saying.. you mean letting the kids friends play with the dog, or kids taking the dog for a walk and things like that...like a good family pet type dog.

some dogs like people, some dont...LOL 

so what is the question again??? LOL

I would call my current dog social...she seeks affection from certain people...she is controllable in a group setting, she will also bite people under certain circumstances out of possession issues, or other things.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I tend to differentiate between "social" and "socially stable". To me social is a dog that likes and even looks for attention from others. Socially stable is more like socially neutral, the dog can be touched by people, but could care less. Isn't going to nail someone for reaching down to pat it as they walk by, but doesn't care that they did either. Might engage the person if they have something the dog wants, but has no actual interest in the person.

I'm also more interested in what the dog is like genetically. With the right training you can take an anti-social dog anywhere/everywhere and not have it react inappropriately to someone brushing against it in a crowd, or walking up to it, but that doesn't mean that's because the dog is social, just that you have trained it to behave appropriately, ie biting someone for brushing against it isn't OK.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a young DS - generally speaking the dog would be described as social. The DS has an open character, with a willingness to engage with others - whether that be for play or petting. This ends after a brief engagement and then transitions into a neutral state. This particular young dog I think (from reading here) may be an exception to the norms for the breed.

My mastiff is what some have also called social as in relatively neutral in a given environment. I'd describe her as aloof by this I mean she acknowledges her surroundings and the people within it (could be a look or a sniff). There is no other interaction with others generally. The dog is safe around adults and is controllable around other dogs and children. 

Both dogs can be taken anywhere without hassle and I do transport them in a variety of ways and frequently.

Another dog I had would be what I'd call socially aggressive (civil I guess) and was not safe around other people. If you were within his reach he'd give nailing you a shot. His natural character was bold, open, and confident. It often misled people into thinking he was an approachable dog.

I had another similar to him also bold, open, and confident and would engage in appropriate social behavior with others. He was safe around everyone including other dogs. 

I believe by and large you can see many of these characteristics early on just by observing how the dog interacts with littermates, new environments, other people, obstacles, etc. Not sure if this helps or not but I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I tend to differentiate between "social" and "socially stable". To me social is a dog that likes and even looks for attention from others. Socially stable is more like socially neutral, the dog can be touched by people, but could care less. Isn't going to nail someone for reaching down to pat it as they walk by, but doesn't care that they did either. Might engage the person if they have something the dog wants, but has no actual interest in the person.


Can I add one right in between? How about selectively social? Likes approaching people and solicits for attention *if* they give the dog just a few seconds before getting in their face. Both my Mals are like this. Fawkes actually seems to prefer biker guys in Harley Davidson gear and ZZ Top beards because they don't get all in his face and let him come to them. He'll seek out being petted by those guys all day long more than women who squeal and squeak in his face. And then there's the lab people at the dock diving trials who have no idea that dogs may have a space bubble... :-?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

to me it means
Social:like to be around strange people and petted by them.
Tolerant means dont mind to have people around but leave me alone.
Non social: i only like my own people.

The dachshund is social, a few tolerant, a few non social.
When Beth was here she could walk with me with a few dogs, and some not.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

We, humans are always expecting our dogs to be more social than we are. I don't want to be touched by strangers and have my personal spaces invaded. 

Just wondering why "social" has a different definition for dogs than with humans? 

For me, I'll accept food/drink at a social gathering and communicate with strangers and I think that's being social. Dogs are not constantly touching each other so why do people think they need/want this to be done to them by strangers or anyone? I guess I just don't get why people feel the need to pet strange dogs. 

Many pet people when they drop off dogs for boarding want to go to each kennel and say "hi" and pet the dogs and I have to tell them to leave the dogs alone. It's entertainment for the people and the dogs surely do not need it imo. 

Maybe some people with dogs use their dogs as an "ice-breaker" too in order to meet people.

...wait..maybe I'm anti-social and just not aware of it. :-\"


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Nicole. No, I think socially aloof dogs are probably genetically disposed to be so. I just think my typing skills eluded me.
> 
> Let me try this again. Maybe it is just more of a question of what people are actually describing as a social dog, or what kinds of dogs can become social dogs. What I am asking is probably broken down into two things.
> 
> ...


David my Arko dog is social and does well in any situation he lives with me around the clock many days. Tell him we are leaving and he heads for the truck. He does well with children and adults. He is a very discerning dog and can tell early on if things aren't right if the energy turns weird he isn't so social. He is a confident high drive dog and requires handling appropriate to his temperament and drive. I guess the answer to your question is that yes you can have your cake and eat it too. BUT you have to be willing to put the work into the right dog to get him there. 

Here he is in the truck with me...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

social










socially stable










tolerant










reactive










Come on folks no disrespect, but stop trying so hard to use as much terminology on one dog as possible and just train every dog as a dog, all these terms all meaning the samething just invented by some other make believe doggy einstein trying to be the next dog whisperer. ( not directed at anyone in particular nor the OP of this thread, so please dont take offense ) just making a statement.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey, i could have wrote this, except for the boarding part...i'm tolerant if i bave to qualify myself ;-)


Debbie Skinner said:


> We, humans are always expecting our dogs to be more social than we are. I don't want to be touched by strangers and have my personal spaces invaded.
> 
> Just wondering why "social" has a different definition for dogs than with humans?
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Haha, most of my dogs are more social than I am... Especially if the other person has a toy, or is willing to pet all day long, or smells interesting - I have several pushy dogs that won't leave 'em alone and keep bugging as long as the people show any willingness to respond. However, since most people can't read dogs at all, and since my dogs tend to be of the more easily triggered type, I usually don't allow any interaction. It takes a split second for someone to try to push my dog around, or try to roughhouse, or get in their face, and for the dog to tell them "I don't think so" with their teeth... But overall the dog acts happy to see people and wants to interact.:?

I prefer my dogs more neutral/tolerant, so even if they arent, I train with that goal in mind.

I have only had one completely antisocial dog, so far. He wanted to bite anyone/thing that he didn't know, and he barely tolerated the few people that he did know... But he was bonded to me and good with my other dogs. His behavior was always predictable, and I would have another like him, he wasn't too hard to manage.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Hey, i could have wrote this, except for the boarding part...i'm tolerant if i bave to qualify myself ;-)


okay..so maybe I'm "tolerant" afterall \\/ That's how most my dogs are too.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Haha, most of my dogs are more social than I am... Especially if the other person has a toy, or is willing to pet all day long, or smells interesting - I have several pushy dogs that won't leave 'em alone and keep bugging as long as the people show any willingness to respond. However, since most people can't read dogs at all, and since my dogs tend to be of the more easily triggered type, I usually don't allow any interaction. It takes a split second for someone to try to push my dog around, or try to roughhouse, or get in their face, and for the dog to tell them "I don't think so" with their teeth... But overall the dog acts happy to see people and wants to interact.:?
> 
> I prefer my dogs more neutral/tolerant, so even if they arent, I train with that goal in mind.
> 
> I have only had one completely antisocial dog, so far. He wanted to bite anyone/thing that he didn't know, and he barely tolerated the few people that he did know... But he was bonded to me and good with my other dogs. His behavior was always predictable, and I would have another like him, he wasn't too hard to manage.



I have one like your anti-social guy too..only it's a she. One is enough for me and is useful as she's in a large run near the main entrance gate to my ranch. Makes everything think twice about entering w/o permission. I'm sure most people visiting think all the dogs are like that one as she has a way of impressing people. I'm careful with her, but yes she's bonded and loves the people in her small circle of "friends"..there are 2 of us in the circle.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> We, humans are always expecting our dogs to be more social than we are. I don't want to be touched by strangers and have my personal spaces invaded.
> 
> Just wondering why "social" has a different definition for dogs than with humans?
> 
> ...


Hey Debbie, I think even some humans fit into the attention-whore sort of category as some dogs do.

Actually, funny enough a couple of your dogs kind of helped prompt this thread. How would you classify Bogan and Breeze? Both seemed pretty social. Granted, they were not seeking out hugs from people or anything, however they seemed cool hanging out with their handlers and (granted, based on one interaction) seemed pretty cool and relaxed when not working, relatively speaking. Probably more "neutral" than "OMG, a human, LOVE ME!" but not quite the reaction some have had where I was somewhere between a piece of dirt and a possible threat/"playmate" to be summarily evaluated and then ignored unless I did A) stupid or B) fun for them that I have gotten from some dogs. However, I met these dogs once at a trial and realize they both have a LOT of training on them. Just wondering though.



Harry Keely said:


> Come on folks no disrespect, but stop trying so hard to use as much terminology on one dog as possible and just train every dog as a dog, all these terms all meaning the samething just invented by some other make believe doggy einstein trying to be the next dog whisperer. ( not directed at anyone in particular nor the OP of this thread, so please dont take offense ) just making a statement.


Hey Harry, none taken. I would say I see a difference between a social dog in that it sort of enjoys being around people and a neutral dog that could really give a crap less if you were there or not unless there was something in it for the dog itself. Besides, things would dry up pretty quick around here if we did not have these little discussions, wouldn't it? ;-)

-Cheers


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

David Ruby said:


> Hey Debbie, I think even some humans fit into the attention-whore sort of category as some dogs do.
> 
> Actually, funny enough a couple of your dogs kind of helped prompt this thread. How would you classify Bogan and Breeze? Both seemed pretty social. Granted, they were not seeking out hugs from people or anything, however they seemed cool hanging out with their handlers and (granted, based on one interaction) seemed pretty cool and relaxed when not working, relatively speaking. Probably more "neutral" than "OMG, a human, LOVE ME!" but not quite the reaction some have had where I was somewhere between a piece of dirt and a possible threat/"playmate" to be summarily evaluated and then ignored unless I did A) stupid or B) fun for them that I have gotten from some dogs. However, I met these dogs once at a trial and realize they both have a LOT of training on them. Just wondering though....


Oh, didn't realize that the reason for the thread. Yes, both are relaxed in social settings. I have been around Breeze a ton more as I've kept her here many times for training, boarding and when she has had pups. Both her owner and I can attest that she is also protective. Behind the fence, it is sure if you are a stranger and tried to enter you will be bitten. I believe she's also protective of her handler when in the car or walking to an atm in the dark, etc. Yes, so definitely not a golden's temperament. Dexter and Orly (the parents) are relaxed in a social setting as well and very protective and territorial. They are relaxed as trials, shows, pet expos, etc. but I never let people hug and pet on them or "play" with them. That's my preference and I'm not alone in this. It's completely possible that either Dexter or Orly would just take the toy from a stranger's hand and not be careful how they grabbed it..so I don't chance it. It would be a mistake to try and take something from either Dexter or Orly if they were kicking back next to me with something they liked. Also, Dexter will not allow corrections from just anyone. D'Only is tolerant and relaxed as well environmentally and doesn't seek interaction from anyone. I wouldn't advice a stranger correcting him either. 

Most of mine are very interactive with me in public and do not care about their environment (people, distractions, etc.). Doesn't mean someone can do what I'm doing with my dogs. Hope that makes sense

I am always careful because I assume that "people are stupid and will do stupid things" when animals are concerned. 

However, Dexter's daughter that I own "Eruka" is anti-social..and the "problem child" that doesn't go to social gathering. Also, B'Orly aka Voodoo is very anti-social (his the brother of Bogan, Breeze). 1/2 brother Benz aka Diesel is tolerant and a serious dog. 

I think overall dogs are born with their nature (it's genetic) and not made through the training. Of course if a dog isn't allowed to "play" ball and tug with strangers he/she isn't going to consider that an option. 

I guess it goes back to what different people consider as "social". back to the beginning. :-D


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> We, humans are always expecting our dogs to be more social than we are. I don't want to be touched by strangers and have my personal spaces invaded.
> 
> Just wondering why "social" has a different definition for dogs than with humans?
> 
> ...


Debbie, I really like what you say here. I find it, well, just stupid for people to think that every dog should have the temperment that allows anyone to be able to walk up, unannounced and out the blue, and pet the dog. My question to those people is "Who do you think you are?" I mean, I've had people criticize my dogs and me because of it. The rule with my kids, and we tell them every time they go to training with us, is if you want to pet a dog, pet one of yours. Now I've started telling people that: pet your own dog, leave mine alone. I agree with what you say here: I, too, don't understand this overwhelming desire for people to want to touch a dog they don't know. I further don't get why those same people act offended when the dog doesn't like it or you tell them not to.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> Debbie, I really like what you say here. I find it, well, just stupid for people to think that every dog should have the temperment that allows anyone to be able to walk up, unannounced and out the blue, and pet the dog. My question to those people is "Who do you think you are?" I mean, I've had people criticize my dogs and me because of it. The rule with my kids, and we tell them every time they go to training with us, is if you want to pet a dog, pet one of yours. Now I've started telling people that: pet your own dog, leave mine alone. I agree with what you say here: I, too, don't understand this overwhelming desire for people to want to touch a dog they don't know. I further don't get why those same people act offended when the dog doesn't like it or you tell them not to.



Didn't you know that the anwer to all their demands and questions is expected to be "yes". Yes, people don't like to hear "no" :roll:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

:idea: another one for a t-shirt: _Yes, my answer is NO._ \\/

and still my favorite: _"Pet" is not a verb_ [-X


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I've discovered that "that's not a good idea" is generally understood better than "no" 

:lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

"Get the **** away from me!" is highly effective . " Takes the focus of the dog as being the unsocial one . I also find it amazing the number of people that force their dogs upon people and act offended when you don't want to pet the rotten little things .


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Harry, none taken. I would say I see a difference between a social dog in that it sort of enjoys being around people and a neutral dog that could really give a crap less if you were there or not unless there was something in it for the dog itself. Besides, things would dry up pretty quick around here if we did not have these little discussions, wouldn't it? ;-)

-Cheers[/QUOTE]

Yes sir I guess you do have a point there, things would dry up pretty quick


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie Skinner said:


> :idea: another one for a t-shirt: _Yes, my answer is NO._ \\/
> 
> and still my favorite: _"Pet" is not a verb_ [-X


Hey Debbie I got a shirt from my uncle no shit that says on the front : D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F. ( do I look like I give a f**k ), and on the back of the shirt it says: a the top " Yes " - in the middle of the back of the shirt it says " Maybe " - at the bottom it says " No ". My uncle said he couldn't resist but buy it for me:lol:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> I've discovered that "that's not a good idea" is generally understood better than "no"
> 
> :lol:


but, that's a lot to say because you know how some people are..they are reaching to pet or grab at the dog as they are asking permission  I think a lot of times, people are not even listening for an answer, but just doing what they want to do...pretty rude imo. I think many would try and reach out and pet a tiger, raptor or boa as well. That's why there's the big glass at the zoo and the barriers. [-X


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> but, that's a lot to say because you know how some people are..they are reaching to pet or grab at the dog as they are asking permission  I think a lot of times, people are not even listening for an answer, but just doing what they want to do...pretty rude imo. I think many would try and reach out and pet a tiger, raptor or boa as well. That's why there's the big glass at the zoo and the barriers. [-X


For those special kind of idiots I'll also step out to block them from the dog or if i'm on a bike block them off with that - but for some reason attitude and tone of voice is usually enough for most. LOL 

I guess I've learned to anticipate. The ones who will inevitably try something dumb, you can see their faces light up a 1/2 block away as they spot my dog... Of course, that would be 99% of the visitors at the Pet Expo...

There are enough idiots getting mauled at zoos, even with all the barriers and extra precautions. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sx_7fhq2-q8 Cant fix stupid. But hey, she got her 15 minutes of fame.#-o


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Not sure how dock diving is out on the west coast, but in the midwest, almost everybody is a lab person or golden person, so they have no idea your dog may have a space bubble and may not extremely into meeting every person under the sun. Had one guy with a lab mix at a trial a few weeks ago had a conversation that went something like this:

Guy: Can I pet your dog?
Me: Yes, but he may not be interested in saying hi. 
Guy: Oh, why not? Is he not nice?
Me: No, he's just in working mode right now [as my dog was right near the dock and fixating on the other dogs getting to jump] and doesn't always want attention.
Guy: Oh, you mean he's shy? I have a shy dog too!
Me: .....

At the same event, a guy I know better (let's call him Ben) has another lab and got down on his knees to pet my dog. 

Me: Hey Ben, you can say hi, just don't get right in his face, okay?
Ben: Why not? Ezra [another Malinois owned by another participant] doesn't mind. He growls at me, but he's not going to do anything.
Me: :-o:-o:-o Umm, you do know my dog is protection trained, right?
Ben: Awww, he's not going to do anything. He'll just lick me.
Me: Yeah, Fawkes might lick you...with his teeth. [as I am pulling my dog away]

And it's not like I have an extremely BAMF dog either, it's just he doesn't like people right up in his face. Why don't people at least understand that? Argh...lab people! :razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't really need my dogs to be social outside my family. In particular with other dogs.
I was walking my two Border terriers and my JRT when some "lady" with a fuzbutt whatzit on a flexy came walking along. Her fuzbut whatzit shoved it's nose up my JRT's butt.  WROOOOG!#-o#-o
The Borders probably could have handled that with more social graces. 
When I told her to take up the slack in her leash she got pissed about how UNsocial my JRT was for "getting upset with her little whatzit".
I politely asked her how she'd like it if I walked up to her and shoved my nose up her ass.
She reeled in that little whatzit so fast it looked like she was skipping rocks over the pond. 
She was mumbling something as she left. Just not sure what it was.
Her fuzbutt whatzit was to social. 
I "tried" to be tolerant.
My JRT was VERY reactive.
Go figure! ;-)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob, I think I'm going to borrow the term "fuzzbutt whatzit" for just those kinda dogs. :lol:


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I have an ACD bitch who completely ignores anyone that doesnt belong to her inner circle. She is not the slightest bit aggressive but she will deliberately snub any stranger who has the audacity to try and touch her. She ducks her head turns her back on them and looks straight at me. It is so deliberate that I have to laugh. People sometimes feel quite insulted but many people are slighlty wary of ACDS anyway. When they ask I just tell them it is a characteristic of the breed.

My other ACD will acknowledge a stranger and give a slight welcome but wont interact any further. She is used to the stand for examination routine from obedience, where she always gave the judge a flick of the tail and slight grin in greeting but stood solid as a rock.

In fact all my ACDS have been pretty neutral although one of my bitches was capable of launching an attack if I was threatened. 

My BCs will greet anyone and return as much affection as they are allowed to by the person. They really are very social and love to be touched.

I generally have no interest in patting other peoples dogs, especially if they are small and fluffy. Most of the breeds I like I certainly wouldnt interfere with cos if they are anything like my ACDS they can happily do without attentions from a stranger.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I find that despite having a dogtruck full of social-butterfly, knock-your-teeth-out attention seekers you always have some git that thinks they are 
"Dances-with-Wolves, the Dog Whisperer" and they will seek out my one anti-social dog and despite warnings not to touch, attempt to feed thier face to him because "all dogs love me and I have a special connection with animals". Usually the same type that tap on the window of the truck coo-ing "it's ok boy, I won't hurt you" while meanwhile the dog is bouncing the truck back and forth, spitting on the windows and biting chunks out of the upholstery. Same type of people will just randomly stick thier hands or fingers in through the bars of the dog box doors - common sense not being as comman as it used to be....


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Anna Kasho said:


> I've discovered that "that's not a good idea" is generally understood better than "no"
> 
> :lol:


I've discovered that saying "Yes he bites" will usually do the trick :razz:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I find that despite having a dogtruck full of social-butterfly, knock-your-teeth-out attention seekers you always have some git that thinks they are
> "Dances-with-Wolves, the Dog Whisperer" and they will seek out my one anti-social dog and despite warnings not to touch, attempt to feed thier face to him because "all dogs love me and I have a special connection with animals". Usually the same type that tap on the window of the truck coo-ing "it's ok boy, I won't hurt you" while meanwhile the dog is bouncing the truck back and forth, spitting on the windows and biting chunks out of the upholstery. Same type of people will just randomly stick thier hands or fingers in through the bars of the dog box doors - common sense not being as comman as it used to be....


Lynn I chuckled at your post because I have had the exact thing happen lol.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Brian Anderson said:


> I've discovered that saying "Yes he bites" will usually do the trick :razz:


I used to work as a canine security guard. Full uniform, big GSD Rotti, or Dobe depending on the dog I had that night and someone always asked, "Does the dog bite?" My standard answer when anyone asked was always, "Yes, if necessary". Didn't matter, they still want to know if they could pet the dog Uh... NO. He's working and he BITES. At least they asked, though some still insisted it was ok because "Dogs love them"


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

In answer to being asked the question, "Does he bite?" I usually respond, "He's got big teeth, yeh."


----------

